# Reifenfrage 20 x 2.2 bis 2.5



## *Frank* (17. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe normalerweise nix mit BMX zu tun, da zu alt, aber eine etwas spezielle Reifenfrage: renoviere gerade ein vor fast 25 Jahren selbst gebautes Liegedreirad mit 20" Rädern und habe gesehen, dass es inzwischen ja unendlich viele Reifen in 20 x 2.2 bis 2.5 gibt.

Aus optischen Gründen hatte ich gerne etwas grobstolliges wie bspw. den Maxxis Holy Roller oder den Schwalbe Freestyle BMX Jumpin Jack ... sollte aber trotzdem "einigermaßen" gut rollen - könnt ihr mir was in der Größe empfehlen?

Danke Frank


----------



## Deleted 210077 (18. September 2021)

Ich kenn den Schwalbe nicht aber alle bmx Reifen die ich bisher hatte waren auf unendlichen grip ausgelegt bei miesesten rollwiderstand. Die Gummimischungen von BMX Reifen sind eher auf Grip in quarterpipe etc. ausgelegt als auf Rollen und Haltbarkeit. Schau dich lieber bei den üblichen Kinderrad Reifen um. Smart Sam bspw. gibt's in 20x2,35 oder ein Schwalbe little Joe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emilemil (18. September 2021)

Schwalbes "Little Joe" scheint eine Neu-Auflage des eingestellten (> 5 Jahre ?) "Mow Joe" zu sein, den ich in Größe (50-406) seit ca. 4000 [km] mit dem Faltrad vorwiegend auf der Straße fahre (Das Profil sieht ziemlich identisch aus und das Gewicht scheint auch ähnlich zu sein!). Der Mow Joe läuft sehr ordentlich auch auf Asfalt (abgesehen von den Laufgeräuschen bei KM/H  > 20, da heult er wie ein alter Oberleitungsbus aus den 1950-ern !). Falls ich gelegentlich mal Parkweg oder Forststraße fahren muß, fährt er natürlich super. Typische  MtB-Strecken mit hohen Wurzel-Hindernissen fährt man mit 406-er Laufrädern eigentlich nicht. Das größere Volumen (Breite 50 [mm]) wurde von mir gegenüber dem Vorgänger (40 [mm] Marathon Racer) wegen des besseren Fahr-Komforts gewählt. Der Mow Joe hat meine Erwartungen bestätigt (Kopfstein-Pflaster und Radwege sind nun auch wesentlich angenehmer). Nicht zuletzt hat die Pannen-Sicherheit durch den Stelzen-Effekt der Stollen vs. Marathon Racer zugenommen.
200 [km] Fahrt BI-Steinhude-BI 18.08.2021




MfG EmilEmil


----------



## friederjohannes (18. September 2021)

+1 für Kinder-MTB Reifen. Ich hab mein Mini mal als Tracklocross aufgebaut, mit Bontrager XR1. Der rollt ziemlich gut und ist auch relativ günstig. Nicht ganz so grobstollig, mehr so Richtung XC. Sieht so aus:


----------



## *Frank* (18. September 2021)

Abend, danke Euch - das hilft schon sehr weiter. V.a. mein Irrtum, dass BMX geeignet waren, aber die anderen hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke Frank


----------

